# Marsilea quadrifolia or Marsilea crenata



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Is there a difference between M. quadrifolia and M. crenata? Will it do well in low ph/hardness? I am trying to get any info I can about these and cant seem to find much on the web.....


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

all i can say is quadrifolia is great for two reasons, #1 grows really easily and is attractive but a little skruffy looking, #2 you can actually tell people have have a gour leaf clover in your tank.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Both M. crenata and M.quadrifolia are very abaptable and easy to grow. The main difference is that M.quadrifolia (right) is larger as shown in the photo.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a ten gallon dwarf cichlid tank with flourite substrate. This tank gets r/o water only. Do you think either one of these plants would do well in there? Also, are the any good online sources for these plants?


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Either should be fine. I know of some source here in the UK but not sure about in the US, good look finding some.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info! The search begins this weekend!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

www.Floridadriftwood.com Or www.Aquatic-store.com


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Aquabid. Lowcoster has had it recently. He get's all the cool crap right from OA I believe.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I recently got a slew of it from Aqua Bid (Mnlop, I think).

Are there any tricks to keeping it down until it roots? I swear the stuff is filled with air. :roll:


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

You should cut the clump into pieces of rhizomes containing 1-2 leaves. Then with a pair of tweezers, bury them 1-1.5" below the substrate line, with only the top of the leaves showing. This not only will hold the plant in place but it will yield even coverage and promotes vigorous growth. Treat it like you would with Glossostigma elatinoides.


----------



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

which do you guys think is better? crenata or quadrifolia?


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

What kind of red crypto is that? a walkeri variant? It's really nice color and texture.

Chris


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Chris.  I've always thought they were Red Wendtii, but I could be wrong. If anyone knows for sure, I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Can you tell me if there is any problem with the mantaining of any of these plants (thesed Marsilea spp.) ever underwater (I'm sure they can't reach the surface in many of our aquariums) for long time?
Thank you. Maurici.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Maurici,

These are supposed to be pretty undemanding plants once you have them established.
They are foreground plants which will form a carpet and don't get much taller than a few inches, so you wouldn't have to worry about them getting too tall for your tank.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for your quickly answer JanS; still one more doubt, I've seen in the natural environment that M. strigosa and M. quadrifolia loose the leaves in summer (mediterranean climate with high summer drought), have you observed seasonality in your thank?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You're welcome.  

I'll have to let someone else answer your last question since I haven't had mine long enough to know if it goes through a seasonal cycle.


----------

